# Guyon's Canal Syndrome



## mad_one80 (Feb 17, 2009)

HI!

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THE ICD-9 CODE FOR GUYON'S CANAL SYNDROME IS?

I WAS THINKING MAYBE 354.2  SINCE....Guyon's canal syndrome is a common nerve compression affecting the ulnar nerve as it passes through a tunnel in the wrist called Guyon's canal. This problem is similar to carpal tunnel syndrome (ICD-9 354.0) but involves a completely different nerve.


----------



## poonamsawant (Feb 18, 2009)

*Guyon's Canal*

Hi,

We always code it as 354.2	Lesion of ulnar nerve. Thats appropriate code for the condition.

Thanks
Dr. Poonam
CPC


----------



## bmanene (May 6, 2013)

Agree 354.2 is correct. Ulnar nerve at elbow


----------

